# Pressure wire analysis



## lillylourdes777 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all. 
Please suggest me cpt for this procedure.

thanks in advance.



procedure:
pressure wire analysis of the LAD

Indication:
Moderate stenosis of the LAD on angiography by Dr. xxx for acute 
coronary syndrome.for details, please see Dr. xxx angiography report.
i was asked to perform pressure wire analysis to assess the hemodynamic
 significance of the lesion.

METHOD:
After performance of coronary angiography by Dr. xxx, i proceeded 
with the pressure wire analysis of the LAD.
After initially attempting with an XB 3.0 mm guide, a CLS 3.5 mm 
guide was used to engage into the main trunk. 
A pressure wire was used,and using the usual protocol. We then used infusion of adenosine for the procedure.
The patient overall toletrated the procedure well with no immediate post procedure
complications. Angio seal device was used as the patient has mild dementia and was somewat confused during the test.


conclusion:
Non-flow-limiting lesion of the mild left anterior decending artery.

Plan:
1. continue risk factor modification.
2. finding reviewed with Dr. xxx


----------



## jlb102780 (Mar 12, 2010)

thomasreddi said:


> Hi all.
> Please suggest me cpt for this procedure.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> ...



Good Morning 

add on code 93571 is what I would use. Hope that helps


----------

